

Apple sold nearly 1 mln iPad 2s in debut weekend: analysts - rmah
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/14/idUSL3E7EE1K920110314

======
tl
> The iPad 2's early success is a warning sign of a global tablet bubble,
> where supply could outpace demand for tablets by about 36 percent, said J.P.
> Morgan analyst Mark Moskowitz.

It's official: everything is a bubble now.

~~~
digikata
So you're saying we're in a bubble bubble?

~~~
barredo
Well, economy seems to be a fractal bubble if you look from a future distant
enough, is a bubble that grows bigger and then a similar bubble replaces it
and grows, and then another, and another, and another...

------
program
The most interesting thing is that 70% customers purchasing the iPad 2 are
first-time iPad buyers.

~~~
evilduck
First-generation aversion?

That was my reason to buy the iPad2 when the iPad was originally announced.
Let the product prove itself and let them fix whatever mistakes they made.
Nobody wants to own the next Kin.

~~~
icefox
In my case it was because I didn't order it online and kept trying to get one
at a store when I would happen to be there (always sold out), eventually it
was thanksgiving and I decided to just wait a few more months for v2. This
time I ordered it Friday morning and it will be arriving in ~two weeks.

------
mikeryan
Whats becoming interesting to me is how effective Apple's consistent product
cycles are at stimulating demand and in fact how customers are likely timing
their purchases to these releases.

Their product sales have to be becoming very cyclical and regular and in fact
may start getting consumers tuned to a particular upgrade cycle (every other
release?) I don't know another company that is so consistent in their release
cycles so people really have no idea when the "next" version is coming.

~~~
ugh
I’m not sure whether many people are really following Apple releases so
closely but it is certainly true that it is very easy to predict when the next
iPods, iPhones and iPads will come out. (It’s a bit harder for Macs.)

That’s kinda funny considering that Apple usually doesn’t pre-announce.
(Exceptions are usually only first generations and operating systems.) They
are predictable, but not because they are keeping us informed.

------
rblion
They did it again. I don't think any company is as consistently great as
Apple. Not a fanboy, just calling it like it is...

~~~
listic
Unfortunately. I wonder why there cannot be another company like Apple, but
with other principles and/or design choices.

~~~
CognitiveLens
I have become something of an Apple fanboy, but I completely agree with this
sentiment. I would love to see a company that could create an Apple-like
computing experience but with a much more progressive view toward the computer
industry (licensing, developer support, even product specification info). With
Android, Google seems to be the strongest challenger, but I suspect they will
likely never have the focus necessary to compete successfully in Apple's
market, much less any other existing company.

~~~
roadnottaken
The thing is, there are NO challengers in the _hardware_ arena. Google et al
do software pretty well and will continue to improve. But who else could
create hardware as beautiful and functional as Apple? I've been a Windows-
then-Linux guy for 15 years and it's the _hardware_ behind MacBooks and
iPhones that drew me to Apple. There is simply NO competition. And,
unfortunately, it's much easier to be a software startup than a hardware
startup. Microsoft and Google aren't even playing the same game.

------
Zakuzaa
At an average selling price of $650 (including accessories), that's $650MM of
revenue for Apple.

------
sorbus
"Analysts expect Apple Inc to have sold close to a million iPad 2 tablet
computers in its first weekend."

So, no official number, although we do know that they've sold out in many
places. That's somewhat less exciting, though I don't doubt that a massive
number of iPads are being sold.

